# Wilton Vise



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/horndale1/media/IMG_0498_zpstyjubxrc.jpg.html


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool vice. Are you selling it? Or just showing it?



horndale said:


> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/horndale1/media/IMG_0498_zpstyjubxrc.jpg.html


----------

